# Iron Warriors. Fluff->tactics



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

I've read some of the IW Fluff, And i notice it's all about their Infamous siege techniques.

So i was wondering how you would portray the Iron Warriors fluff on the game board.

Any ideas?


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

probably loads of obliterators and vindicators and defilers, best done in apocalypse tho


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

As many vehicles as possible!
As in: if it can take a transport, it has a transport.
HS=3 vindies:yahoo:
then its chosen and vanilla csm with tons of special weapons and maybe a dreadnought or 2 all the way:victory:

If you want a IW list thow you should have done them during 3rd ed. where they had their own force org chart with one less fast attack but 1 more heavy support


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Indeed thay did, and they could take basilisks. In that dex also they had no restriction on oblits, whereas they were a 0-1 choice for everyone else. The current dex doesn't do much for the IW fluffwise.


----------



## ckcrawford (Feb 4, 2009)

If your talking about like some rules I'd like to see, if GW ever decides to make some rules on the individual legions, I think that the best way they could show Iron Warrior individuality is by giving them tank hunter, and giving them something that makes them better at shooting. As it is a "shooty" army. I was thinking of something maybe like the things space marines use that increases their bs or at least allow them to reroll or something kind of like that old rule for IG "sharpshooter". But I have mixed feelings about that. As they would be overpowered, but hey after the blood angels codex came out... screw that shit. Also much like the blood angels codex, I think it would be interesting to have a good tank like fast attack, as Iron Warrior use a lot of tanks.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Iron warriors are siege masters, the only rule they'd have would be what they had in 3rd or something similar not tank hunter rule, and the op was asking how to show iron warriors fluffy tactics on the board not what rules would we like to see for them


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Pre-heresey terminators with the sticky out shoulder pads seem very iron warroiry in my opinion. My warsmith/terminator lord has very pointy shoulder pads(I swear you could impale someone on it.)


----------



## General Disarray (Apr 28, 2010)

if you were to make their tactics more in line with the fluff, it'd have to be tank hunter for all units, greater access to obliterator cults and tanks than the other legions, ability to use stolen imperial tech, ie. the basilisk, vindicator, while giving them combat abilities that come near to that of a beserker, as they seemed in the fluff to be one the most vicious hand to hand fighting legions once they finally engaged the enemy; stress relief and such,
however with games workshops hard-on for the loyalists, its unlikely we'll see rules for any individual chaos legions and prob another sub-par codex for all of them


----------



## Belthazor Aurellius (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't have the new Chaos codex, as I got the last one as a gift brand new just before the new one came out, so I didn't bother buying a new one...

From a fluff-to-tactics perspective only, let me relate what I think, as from what I understand, their legion doesn't get any of the cool special rules the Black Edged Chaos Space Marine Codex gave them...

Fluff source for me will be strictly Storm of Iron and Dead Sun Black Sky. Two stories which feature Iron Warriors and one depicting them in a more homey environment (DSBS takes place on a daemonworld, where Iron Warriors fight each other, instead of Imperium dogs =P)

The Iron Warriors in both stories feature heavily in Dark Mechanicum titans, who wage unholy war far above the space marines below. In SoI, the titan simply barrages the Imperial palace from a distance, adding to the salvoes the guns on the ground are unleashing. Iron Warriors in these books also utilize a lot of daemon-posessed howitzers and such.

So, to that, I would say, on offensive battles, take defilers and vindicators (one of one two of the other, whichever way you prefer, give vindicators daemonic posession, because the Iron Warriors like daemon posessed guns), on defensive missions take defilers and havocs (because Iron Warriors don't defend, they just attack passively by drawing the enemy into the teeth of their guns, and autocannons, lascannons, missile launchers, heavy bolters, all work best when you put a bunch of one type into a squad...), Raptors are good, fluffwise, as they would be required to assault a wall as much as tie down an offensive unit bringing ranged hurt on the IW main force. Land Raiders can be useful, but it's up to you whether to sink a HS slot with it, or boost a terminator chosen squad (if it's HS, give it daemon possession if you have nothing to stuff it with).

I personally play Imperial Fists, and the only thing we get is "Stubborn" if we take Lysander (I grew up near Lysander, NY... go figure). Yes, yes. Growl about longstanding hate between our rival legions. I'm not trying to sabotage your legion's success, just pointing out that, you can make your army siege friendly, you just have to know where to look (or 

where to launch the ICBM, see Storm of Iron
).


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

the problem with the table top game is that you can not portray a chaos army like in fluff or books. but fluff iron warriors use multi meltas lots of lascannons obliterators because fluff iron warriors invented the techno virus that the obliterators are infected by. also iron warriors use tons of ordanance there weapon of choice on the battle field is baslisks in the previous codex they were the only chaos army that could take basalisks and vindicators but in the new codex the special rules were eradicated from the game along with all the other chaos legions. if you played the last codex you know what your army lost and that is another argument for a different thread. but if you really want to play a iron warriors fluff list the best you can do is either oblits havocs or vindicators. another way is to use the marine codexes such as the new blood angels and use their abilities but use chaos iron warriors models and paint jobs.


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

Depends on how pure you want to be. If you don't mind using lots of 'counts as' units, Plague Marines modelled as extremely resilient marines with numerous cybernetic enhancements.

More than one Vindicator will bring the IW streak out, and focus on shooting units. CC units should be small and highly elite, like Terminators or Chosen, with lots of Wargear.


----------

